# Got low ratings last night



## Bill Wirth (Jan 1, 2015)

The UNC students killed my ratings last night and I swear to god I have not changed my way of driving. Last week had all 5 stars. This system sucks because I don't every rate the pax poorly because in my mind I think that they will instantly see my low rating and then rate me low? And if I accept a ride then cancel it does the pax get to give me a rating?


----------



## 3MATX (Oct 6, 2014)

The rating system is flawed in its entirety. Things that really don't help include ubers miseducation or even complete lack of and the ubiquitous surge rates after all of the rate cuts. As long as your above 4.6 over your 500 running average you can argue that you've recieved 90% five star ratings. 

And no, a passenger can only rate you if you start the fare. This is an important point; never start the fare until your positive things will go as well as can be imagined. If you start the fare while waiting on someone and find that they insist on bringing 5 people to a 4 people uber x, you will likely be stuck with less than $3 and a one star rating.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

Pax can't see what you rate them. They can't even see their own rating so feel free to rate appropriately. It helps give a heads up to other drivers.


----------



## Bill Wirth (Jan 1, 2015)

Casandria said:


> Pax can't see what you rate them. They can't even see their own rating so feel free to rate appropriately. It helps give a heads up to other drivers.


Cool thanks will do!


----------



## crazyb (Feb 16, 2015)

Carried a perfect 5* for 4 days straight then drove last night and made good money doing late surges then bamm! Woke up this morning to a 1 day of 4.53, 21 rides. Had a lot of assholes but I didn't think it was going to be that bad!


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

college kids are the worst. entitled dbags this generation has raised. nothing good enough, a brand new big car they are like ahh its ok.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Bill Wirth said:


> The UNC students killed my ratings last night and I swear to god I have not changed my way of driving. Last week had all 5 stars. This system sucks because I don't every rate the pax poorly because in my mind I think that they will instantly see my low rating and then rate me low? And if I accept a ride then cancel it does the pax get to give me a rating?


Dealing with students, particularly Greek freshman heading home from frat land can be pure torture if they don't get their way. I personally drive taxi, my policy is to keep my doors locked at night regardless. In the frats, I do that to avoid overloading the car and often if they aren't all out, toes on the curb, it may be due to one of them not being fit to travel. I don't allow people in my taxi who can't walk under their own power or who visibly seem to be a threat to get sick. I have several reasons for that policy.

Try telling the pax you are going to give them five stars and let them watch you rate them before they get out of the car. That would make it more difficult for them to rate you less than five stars for simple psychological reasons. It doesn't make it impossible mind you, but it would make it tougher.


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

Bill Wirth said:


> The UNC students killed my ratings last night and I swear to god I have not changed my way of driving. Last week had all 5 stars. This system sucks because I don't every rate the pax poorly because in my mind I think that they will instantly see my low rating and then rate me low? And if I accept a ride then cancel it does the pax get to give me a rating?


Bill: Ratings are not shared in either direction. Cancellations eliminate the ability for either party to rate.


----------

